
Ask HN: What company allows developer to use Linux (not vm) - anfroid555
Wondering what companies allow you to use Linux as the primary OS on the corporate machine.
======
neeksHN
In NYC and I've always just brought along my Linux laptop - no one's ever told
me it's not allowed. Disclaimer: I use Linux because of the philosophy, hate
mega-corps and will turn down any job offer if the offering company runs an
Exchange server.

The MBP I'm usually given is left at the office. I use it strictly for
iOS/macOS testing and the occasional Sketch/AI/PSD file.

------
MiteshShah05
As a sysadmin/DevOps since last 5 years, I'd converted lots of beginner
windows dev/user to Ubuntu/Linux as I'll not allow Micro$hit in our work ;)

Also, I'd rejected lots of offer which are using Exchange Email or work only
with Windows system.

After 5 years of my career in India as a sysadmin I'm happy I'd not handled
any Microsoft Shit.

------
johan_larson
The only place I've worked where the developers ran Linux on the dev boxes is
Google, which used Goobuntu.

Couchbase gives us Macs but most servers we run for dev and test purposes are
Linux, often CentOS.

~~~
anfroid555
Yea I only see windows with Linux vm or Mac os.

------
PeterHK
Windows is a red flag(i wont apply or join if you are using windows)... after
my first job i've never seen windows again

------
anfroid555
Can anyone name a large company that let's devs use Linux as the OS on the
corporate pc?

